# track cleaning for HO



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a layout with more then 9 sets of ho's running. What are your techniques to keep the track clean.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have several cars equipped with masonite pads, at least one runs with each train.


----------



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

where are these pads available at and how do you attach them to your cars so it rides on the rails for cleaning? Thanks for getting back.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I picked mine up as scraps from a busted hollow core door, if I have any extras I'll send you a couple. They are cut 1 1/8" wide and long enough to fit between the wheelsets. Then, two short roofing nails are epoxied centered onto the back of the pad. Two corresponding holes are drilled into the floor of a box car. Just set the pad on the track and slide the car over it, you'll want it to float, then just pull it with the rest of the train as a regular car. It's a trick that's as old as the hobby and works real well.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I have specialty rail cleaners that run on my rails, four total. I run them before every operating session.


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> " Just set the pad on the track and slide the car over it, you'll want it to FLOAT, then just pull it with the rest of the train as a regular car."


. Does the masonite hang just above the rail or is it dragging along the rails as the trains move?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The car drags the piece. It will float up and down because the nails are not attached to the car,just through it.
I like the idea. I should try it for O scale.


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

OK. I got it. I'll probably have to try something smaller than rooging nails for N scale. I figure something out. Thanks T-Man


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You may want to make a guide board to line the nail/hole up when you make a new one. Drill two holes in the board place the nails and glue. That way your nails will be lined with the car.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Drilling though one of my precious pieces of rolling stock? I do not know how you guys can bear to do that *shudders*


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Drilling though one of my precious pieces of rolling stock? I do not know how you guys can bear to do that *shudders*


I'll pick out a less precious piece and close my eyes when I drill. I'll also thank the Lord that all I have is N scale that I am poking holes into


----------



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

It works and works well thanks shaygetz


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My HO BAby is Ready!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

rutlandville said:


> . Does the masonite hang just above the rail or is it dragging along the rails as the trains move?


Putting a bevel on the leading and trailing edge of the pad keeps it from catching any points and rails.



Boston&Maine said:


> Drilling though one of my precious pieces of rolling stock? I do not know how you guys can bear to do that *shudders*


 That's what you buy cheap cars for...:thumbsup: Perish the thought of doing that to a Kadee or Silver Streak...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

arthur said:


> It works and works well thanks shaygetz


Glad to hear it. Once done, you can never look at the $149 doo hickies in quite the same light, the pads just work so well.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

T-Man said:


> My HO BAby is Ready!!


That's sad, T...really sad:laugh:


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

T-Man said:


> My HO BAby is Ready!!


Looks like that one got to close to a big transformer.


----------



## arthur (Dec 20, 2008)

Or to close to the microwave


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's an original Tyco. I think it was in a Silver Streak set ,the chrome job years ago. That car gave me a set discount. Have no idea how it got melted in the set. Probably the first time out of the box.
Maybe I will experiment with a heat gun.
Even he fram got zapped a little. It actually is a nice styled caboose. I am so use to seeing the Lionel standard.

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll do the beveled edge on the front and back also. Another good idea. I was wondering about those rail joints. Thanks Shaygetz


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

Digging up an old thread here, but where would you get masonite pads besides the core of a door?
Also, if you have older track laying around that is ready to be installed, how would you clean it prior to the install? A masonite pad also?

Thanks!
Allen


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Perforated board used to hang hooks for a work bench will work. Except you won't need a 4 by 8 sheet. Homasote sheets are soft enough. You want something with a stiff cardboard composition. Check the Home Depot CUll lumber pile.


----------

